# I wish I had this BMW....



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

All I can say is WOW :yikes: :yikes:

If this is a repost, oh well. 

Fast BMW


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

holy sh!t! He spotted him like 1/8 of a mile! :yikes:


----------



## guest0308 (Jun 25, 2005)

wow, that was cool :yikes:


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

damn dsl is taking too long...hope to see it here in a minute.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

yeh...i like that! :bigpimp:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

What a launch! Still, the road racing clip was even more impressive, as its harder to control that kind of power with a road race suspension. Actually, it looked like too much power for a road racer; impressive smoke shows, but not much actual speed.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

i want it!!!!!!


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

Where was this option in the 06' line-up?


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

THAT car is quick!:yikes:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What is the engine in that car?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> What is the engine in that car?


Whatever it was it had a turbo.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

That was a very nice launch, and I love the turbo whiiiiiiine


----------



## eatrach (May 25, 2005)

WOW, the guy in the E34 M5 gave the other guy a 5 seconds headstart. That is a rocket. 
Eli


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Repost...

_
But way cool car!!!_ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

